# Prepare cruise charter boat for Sydney Hobart - possible?



## Irbiz (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi!

I and my several very experienced friends(many races, trans Atlantic, etc..) decided to participate in Sydney Hobart 2010. Possibly cruise devision.

I contacted several charter companies in Australia and they told the price is... 40 000 - 80 000 USD for 37-45 ft boat! WOW! For 4 days! The reason of that price is that boats prepared in complince with ISAF Category 1 safety rules.

May be it is much more cheaper to get well build cruise boat and for extra money prepare it to the race. What you think about this idea?

I think that many boats go between Sydney and Tasmania all the year and this is not cost 10 000 - 20 000$ per day =).


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The Sydney Hobart is one of the most grueling races you can find. Finding an inexpensive boat that is good enough to handle it is very unlikely. If you did, and you and your crew were able to enter the race, given the deadlines and qualifications that the SH requires, it would probably end up costing you a lot more than the $80,000 that the charter company would charge. Also, you then have the issue of what to do with the boat after the race.


----------



## Kenif (Jan 6, 2010)

Ahoy there Matey.

I think four days charter is a little way off even if you intend to just rock up minutes before the race, race and then dump it at the end.
Consider:

Boat prep - 1 day
race 5-6 days
after event party 2 days
return boat to point of charter 6-8 days

I like your second option. Find a capable blue water cruiser. Rig her up for the race and sell it to me afterwards.
Obviously you'll have to be prepared to take a significant loss because you know- you have raced the boat and I am a real tight arse


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Kenif said:


> Ahoy there Matey.
> 
> I think four days charter is a little way off even if you intend to just rock up minutes before the race, race and then dump it at the end.
> Consider:
> ...





Heh-heh. Sounds like a plan.

I'm just a little dubious about allowing only two days for the after event party. What are you guys? Wimps?


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Hope you find your boat soon enough so that you can get there in time. It's still going to be pricey, because you still have to comply with the safety rules. Also note the older boats that have been totally refurbished for the race before - for much more than 80k USD - and which sank en route.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

I hope you can make it.

Those prices, an average of $60000 USD for chartering a boat, are really hard.

Compared to that this proposition looks interesting:

"Philippe Falle, our hugely successful offshore racing skipper will be leading the team. There will be two weekends of training on our Reflex 38 in the Solent prior to leaving for Australia. This will be followed by a comprehensive training schedule in Sydney in the build up to the race.

The team will work closely together in Sydney training, prepping the yacht and completing the qualifying passage before starting the race on Boxing Day. It will not all be hard work! It is the festive season and there will be a large emphasis on 'FUN.' Enjoying the sights of Sydney, savouring the wonderful sea food and Aussie wines whilst celebrating a Christmas that is guaranteed not to be white are all very important in the Sydney to Hobart 2011 experience. What a way to spend your festive season in 2011. Call us now to register your interest.

We are finalising the package at the moment. Full details will be available very shortly. We anticipate that the cost of the campaign will be in the region of £4,900. *This will include all the training, skipper, food on board, entry fees, yacht charter and team kit.* It will not include flights to Australia or accommodation in Australia or Hobart."

Sydney to Hobart Yacht Race - Yacht Racing - Sailing Logic

As the boat has 8 places, that means that all (charter, training, 2 professional sailors, entry fees) is going to be paid with around $44500 USD, and the Sigma 38 is a fast boat.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I suspect that chartering a boat FOR A RACE, and one of the most dangerous races in the world at that, creates a huge insurance bill too. And that has to be part of the huge cost. In the US, even with ordinary car insurance the typical policy totally excludes any racing activity. You might be surprised to find what your boat insurance policy reads--even for recreational (non-commercial) policies.


----------

